# Internetzugangsbegrenzungen?



## Testare (3. Juli 2009)

Eben im Radio auf Grundlage dieser Studie HIER gekommen:
Soziologen fordern neben Anerkennung der Internetsucht als Krankheit + Therapien auch, technische Möglichkeiten zu schaffen, um den Konsum von vorneherein nur begrenzt zu ermöglichen.


Was heisst das auf Deutsch? Richtig, Provider sollen die maximal mögliche Onlinezeit/Tag eingrenzen.
AN SICH vielleicht sogar sinnvolle Idee, ABER!!!
1: Um zu unterscheiden ob der Zugang privat oder beruflich genutzt wird, müsste man den Datenverkehr kontrollieren (Zensursula und StasiStaat 2.0 lassen grüßen)
2: Wie unterscheidet man surfen von Daten downloaden (natürlich möglichst legale) während man arbeiten ist?
3: Eine Familie vorm PC, 4 Leute, jeder 1 Stunde = 4 Stunden zusammen privat - dazu die Kids nochmals jeder 1 Stunde für Hausaufgaben (Ja Lehrer geben gerne Internetrecherchen auf, sehe ich bei vielen Kindern meiner Kollegen) - das wären 6 Stunden/Tag Internetnutzung - schön, wenn man die Suchtgrenze so wie diese Experten bei 4 Stunden am Tag zieht 

An sich habe ich nichts gegen eine Bekämpfung der Internetsucht - ich bin selber in Maßen süchtig - als mein Netz 6 Wochen lang weg war wegen Providerwechsel war es merkbar. Und es wird sicher genug Menschen geben, die Entzugserscheinungen ohne Ende haben werden ohne Netz - das bezweifle ich nicht.

Aus meiner Sicht ist hier nicht im Vordergrund, den Menschen vor Sucht zu schützen, sondern nur ein neuer Vorstoss, mit dem man versucht, die Menschen hier weiter in Kontrollen zu zwängen. Was wir wann wo surfen weiss sowieso im Grunde jeder (ausser man macht sich etwas unsichtbarer ^^) - hier geht es doch nur darum, auch noch zu sehen, was wir exakt tun, mit wem wir was reden usw.
George Orwells 1984 war eine paradisische Utopie im Vergleich zum Überwachungswahn der Konzerne, die unsere Politik steuern.




Wie steht IHR dazu?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (3. Juli 2009)

Finde ich sowas von scheiße..Jeder darf und sollte selbst bestimmen können wielange er im Internet surft.


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2009)

Wie man seine Freizeit nutzt bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Ich denke jeder der einigermassen klaren Verstandes ist wird sich bewusst sein, dass solche Forderungen komplett unrealistisch sind. Wo setzt man die Grenze? Was ist "normal" an Onlinezeit? Es dürfte jedem klar sein, dass Leute die beruflich viel mit Technik und Internet zu tun haben idR auch in der Freizeit länger vor der Kiste sitzen als solche, die beruflich gar nichts mit Computern zu tun haben.

Und "Experten fordern..." klingt für mich extrem nach Bild-Zeitungsaussage. Da fordern recht viele "Experten" recht viele Dinge und trotzdem nimmt sie keiner ernst.


----------



## Testare (3. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und "Experten fordern..." klingt für mich extrem nach Bild-Zeitungsaussage. Da fordern recht viele "Experten" recht viele Dinge und trotzdem nimmt sie keiner ernst.



Richtig, aber man kennt doch den Überwachungsstaat - das ist wieder ein gefundener Aufhänger, um noch mehr Beschränkungen der Freiheiten einzuführen.


----------



## Lurock (3. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich schon lese:
Experten fordern...
Experten verlangen...
Laut Experten...

Da könnt' ich sowas von kotzen.
Das Ganze ist Schwachsinn...


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2009)

Ja aber wie willst Du eine solche Forderung irgendwem schmackhaft machen, wenns mittlerweile sogar schon Chatrooms für Rentner gibt? Ich denke die Leute wissen in dem Fall ausnahmsweise, dass eine solche "Forderung" nicht wirklich durchsetzbar ist und sie vor allem sich selbst damit beschneiden lassen würden.


----------



## sympathisant (3. Juli 2009)

wenn menschen sich zugrunderichten wollen sollen sie es tun.

wenn es leute gibt die wirklich süchtig sind, dann ist denen damit nicht geholfen. die gehen in internetcafes und zahlen dann dort .. und ruinieren sich.


daher: dagegen. undurchdachter schnellschuss von jemandem der sich profilieren will.


----------



## Scrätcher (3. Juli 2009)

Ähm ja!

Ich halte es für äusserst sinnvoll!

- Internetseiten können gesperrt werden ohne das es öffentlich bekannt gemacht werden muß

- Internetnutzung wird begrenzt.

- es kommt ein neuer Pass der nen Chip draufhat. Der auch als Bankkarte alles mögliche nutzbar ist!


Ist doch toll! Wann darf ich endlich in meinen 10qm überwachten Kuhstall einziehen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich meine, die Parteien die ich bisher gewählt habe, die hören ja nicht mehr aufs Volk.....


----------



## Maga1212 (3. Juli 2009)

Experten bestimmen unser leben könnten sie ja gleich schreiben olol :<


----------



## pnn (3. Juli 2009)

Ich bin ein erwachsener Mensch und kann mMn selbst einschätzen wie ich mein Leben verbringen will und kann.
Wenn sowas kommt, können sie gleich eine Überwachsungperson zu jedem Zigarettenautomaten und Tabakladen stellen (Ostdeutschland würde sich über weniger Arbeitslose freuen!), denn das ist gewiss mindestens genau so gesundheitsschädigend.
Aber mit so einem humbug kommen die eh nie durch.


----------



## Testare (3. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ich meine, die Parteien die ich bisher gewählt habe, die hören ja nicht mehr aufs Volk.....




Haben sie noch nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Betrachte mal Aufmerksam die ganzen Entwicklungen - im Grunde hat sich seit der Monarchie nichts geändert... Wir leisten Frohn- und Sklavendienste wie bisher während eine selbsternannte Elite die Fäden zieht. Lediglich haben sie es diesesmal besser getarnt unter dem Deckmantel der Demokratie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Btw, wer sagt "die kommen mit sowas nicht durch" - Diesmal sicherlich nicht, aber es geht immer mehr in die Richtung dass sie eines Tages es schaffen - wenn nicht offen dann eben heimlich.
Find da irgendwie Star Wars Episode2 Klasse. "Und so geht die Freiheit zu Grunde: unter tosendem Applaus"  - irgendwie gar nicht SO weit hergeholt wenn man sich die Entwicklungen in Deutschland ansieht seit den 80ern


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Juli 2009)

Ich bin selbst süchtig, ich gebs zu ... aber ich lass mir doch nicht von irgendwelchen Idioten vorschreiben, ob ich meine Sucht befriedigen kann. o.O 
Dann sollen die direkt noch anfangen, den Zigarettenkonsum auf eine Schachtel am Tag zu reduzieren, alles darüber ist illegal.

Idioten vom feinsten.

WUZZAH!!



> Süchtig gilt nach den neuesten Erkenntnissen wer rund 35 Stunden wöchentlich im Internet verbring



Ich bin hochgradig abhängig, baut einen Zaun um mich mit Stoppschild!


----------



## Testare (3. Juli 2009)

Hm bei 35std/Woche süchtig? 
HILFE ich arbeite 40Std/Woche, bin ich dann auch Arbeitssüchtig?
Die sind zudem alle am Internet - Oh Mann, sperrt mich in ne Klapse....
Wahhh ich schlafe 7 Std/Tag, das sind ja 49 Stunden in der Woche.... Schlafsüchtig MUHHHH



*Sry konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen*


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2009)

Testare schrieb:


> Betrachte mal Aufmerksam die ganzen Entwicklungen - im Grunde hat sich seit der Monarchie nichts geändert... Wir leisten Frohn- und Sklavendienste wie bisher während eine selbsternannte Elite die Fäden zieht. Lediglich haben sie es diesesmal besser getarnt unter dem Deckmantel der Demokratie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Eine äussest...gewagte...Theorie...wobei gewagt ist nicht das treffende Wort, vielleicht fällts mir noch ein.



> Btw, wer sagt "die kommen mit sowas nicht durch" - Diesmal sicherlich nicht, aber es geht immer mehr in die Richtung dass sie eines Tages es schaffen - wenn nicht offen dann eben heimlich.
> Find da irgendwie Star Wars Episode2 Klasse. "Und so geht die Freiheit zu Grunde: unter tosendem Applaus"  - irgendwie gar nicht SO weit hergeholt wenn man sich die Entwicklungen in Deutschland ansieht seit den 80ern


Also hier muss man immer unterscheiden zwischen 2 Optionen unterscheiden:
Option 1: Gehts um etwas, das Ottonormalverbraucher nicht gross interessiert oder eventuell sogar um etwas, von dem er noch nie gehört hat, dann ist die Chance/Gefahr, dass ein Gesetz früher oder später dazu durchkommt relativ hoch.
Option 2: Gehts um etwas, das Ottonormalverbraucher mehr oder weniger täglich braucht und er das Gefühl hat, ohne das nicht mehr richtig leben zu können, ist die Chance/Gefahr, dass ein Gesetz früher oder später dazu durchkommt relativ gering.

Dazu 2 Beispiele:
Beispiel Option 1: Wir verbieten es der Bevölkerung, ohne Genehmigung südafrikanische Weissschildskorpione zu halten, weil diese extrem giftig und tödlich sind. Interessiert ONV nicht sonderlich oder noch besser: wir können seine Angst vor allem was giftig und tödlich ist ausnutzen und können das Gesetz verhälntnismässig locker durchbringen.
Beispiel Option 2: Wir verbieten der Bevölkerung, Fussball zu spielen, anzuschauen oder öffentlich darüber zu sprechen. Das dürfte wohl recht schwierig werden ^^


----------



## Testare (3. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Beispiel Option 2: Wir verbieten der Bevölkerung, Fussball zu spielen, anzuschauen oder öffentlich darüber zu sprechen. Das dürfte wohl recht schwierig werden ^^




Wobei ich DA doch SEHR dafür wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (3. Juli 2009)

lol - noch besser als die verschissenen expertenmeinungen sind eure verschwörungstheorien xD

und wie ihr alle auf den zug aufspringt - köstlich.

der einzige post dem ich zu genau 100% zustimme ist lurocks! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Renegade123 (3. Juli 2009)

Find ich super! Ich lass mich gern kontrollieren.


----------



## Cørradø (3. Juli 2009)

Ich les da ein Zugeständnis raus, dass man seither im Bereich Medienpädagogik versagt hat. 
...und auch in Zukunft nicht vor hat nachzubessern.

Reglementieren / verbieten scheint billiger als (auszu-)bilden.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Eine äussest...gewagte...Theorie...wobei gewagt ist nicht das treffende Wort, vielleicht fällts mir noch ein.



So gewagt finde ich das nicht... das Verhalten der Menschen hat sich seit dem Mittelalter nicht großartig verändert, einzig die Technologie ist eine andere aber Verhaltensweisen haben sich seitdem gehalten und werden, meist unwissentlich, einfach weitergeführt.
Mein Geschichtsprofessor Dr. Freise sagt auch immer: Das Mittelalter ist nicht vorbei, wir praktizieren es jeden Tag.

Ich mein, der einzige Unterschied zu einem Monarchen besteht darin, dass wir (nur) alle Vier Jahre Neuwählen, ansonsten sitzen sie da oben und machen was sie wollen, wie damals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wir wählen nur unserern König selber...


----------



## dalai (3. Juli 2009)

Hast du auch eine Quelle für dieses "Experten fordern staatliche Einschränkungen beim Internetkonsum"? Im vom TE in seinem ersten Post angehängten Link geht es darüber, dass Internetsucht bei Jugendlichen  sehr viel seltener ist als bisher angenommen. Wir sind hier nicht bei der BILD-Zeitung oder seinem schweizerischen Pendant Blick und machen einfach irgendwelche Falschaussagen ohne Beweise.


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2009)

Ich würde doch sagen, bei uns hat sich Einiges geändert (wobei das lange nicht bedeuten muss, dass es sich zum Besseren geändert hat). Beispielsweise hätte der König Dich damals einfach so köpfen lassen können, wenn er das gewollt hätte. Er hätte sich dafür nicht mal rechtfertigen müssen. Merkel kann niemanden köpfen lassen. Einsperren lassen wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber das müsste sie zumindest rechtfertigen.

Was aber nachwievor immernoch der Fall ist, dass man mit genug Geld und Einfluss so ziemlich alles erreichen kann, was man will. Das war schon früher so und ist auch immernoch so geblieben.
Dennoch hat man heute grundsätzlich die Möglichkeit beruflich mehr oder weniger alles zu werden, was man will. Wenn man genug Zeit und Geduld aufbringt kann man auch bei der Elite mitmischen. Es spielt eigentlich nicht wirklich ne Rolle, aus welchen Verhältnissen man dabei stammt. Klar hat man es einfacher, wenn Papa die Connections hat und man per Vitamin B in 3 Jahren soweit kommt wie jeder andere in 30 Jahren, aber immerhin hat man die Möglichkeit, das auch zu erreichen. Im Mittelalter warst Du von Deiner Geburt auf geprägt.
Man mögen mir den Ausdruck verzeihen, aber "Hurensohn" ist nicht einfach nur ein Schimpfwort, sondern stammt eben von der Tatsache ab, dass man der Sohn einer Prostituierten ist. Im Mittelalter wärst Du so Dein ganzes Leben gebrandmarkt gewesen. Gleichzeitig hättest Du auch einfach als Königssohn auf die Welt kommen können und Du wärst adlig und angesehen gewesen ohne je etwas dafür getan zu haben.
Wie gesagt heute ist das zT immernoch ähnlich. Dennoch hat man immernoch die Möglichkeit, sich hochzuarbeiten und vorne mitzumischen, wenns einem wirklich wichtig ist. Das hatte man früher nicht wirklich.


----------



## Testare (3. Juli 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Hast du auch eine Quelle für dieses "Experten fordern staatliche Einschränkungen beim Internetkonsum"? Im vom TE in seinem ersten Post angehängten Link geht es darüber, dass Internetsucht bei Jugendlichen  sehr viel seltener ist als bisher angenommen. Wir sind hier nicht bei der BILD-Zeitung oder seinem schweizerischen Pendant Blick und machen einfach irgendwelche Falschaussagen ohne Beweise.



Die Aussage kam exakt so in den Radionachrichten im heutigen Vormittag.
Unter anderem bei Radiobob und FFH


----------



## Wowneuling (3. Juli 2009)

Auch Sozio- und Psychologen wollen Ihren Namen mal in einer Zeitung lesen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich würde doch sagen, bei uns hat sich Einiges geändert (wobei das lange nicht bedeuten muss, dass es sich zum Besseren geändert hat). Beispielsweise hätte der König Dich damals einfach so köpfen lassen können, wenn er das gewollt hätte. Er hätte sich dafür nicht mal rechtfertigen müssen. Merkel kann niemanden köpfen lassen. Einsperren lassen wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber das müsste sie zumindest rechtfertigen.



Auch ein König muss sich an bestehende Gesetze und Riten halten, es ist nicht so einfach wie du es hier darstellst... natürlich war es damals etwas... rauer und brutaler... aber es war keine Gesetzlose Zeit...

Wobei es heute immernoch die Todesstrafe gibt und nicht unbedingt weniger praktiziert wird als damals...


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2009)

Jau aber wir beziehen uns hier auf Buffed-Teilnehmerländer, sprich Deutschland, Schweiz, Öreich und soweit ich weiss gibts in allen drei Ländern keine Todesstrafe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2009)

internet begrenzung woohoo..
ehm lol? nicht dein ernst oder

ich bruache nur schon für arbeit + weiterbildungen etc den pc mind 8-10 stunden !
zuhause ist neben freundin und tv das internet nunmal einer der 3 hauptdinge die man zum entspannen will.

und an pc sitzen internet auf was suchen
nebenbei bisle zocken etc .. und auf einmal soll inet gesperrt sein?..

ich bezahle 50 franken für 24/7 unbegrenzt herunterladen .. also will ich dieses auch tun .. 


ich sage es immer und gerne wieder 
demokratie ist eine diktatur die man wählen kann .. wirklich sinnvoll ist diese nicht


----------



## Valinar (3. Juli 2009)

Würde nicht gehen weils ohne viel nachzudenken klar gegen das Grundgesetz verstößt.
Die sperrung von KiPo-seiten ist mit dem Grundgesetz noch vereinbar(solange auch wirklich nur solche seiten gesperrt werden) da Artikel 5 in der hinsicht klare beschränkungen kennt.Sehe auch keine veranlassung zu glauben dass das Gesetz Missbraucht wird aber natürlich ist etwas misstrauen immer gut.

Und obwohl ich sehr viel Nachrichten im Internet lese und im TV schaue habe ich nicht gehört das irgendein Politiker auch nur auf die Idee gekommen ist.Höchstens ein paar Suchtforscher werden sowas fordern aber wenns nach dennen geht...


Aber wäre angebracht wenn manche Eltern mehr auf die Onlinezeiten ihrer Kinder achten würden.


----------



## Stress05 (3. Juli 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich bezahle 50 franken für 24/7 unbegrenzt herunterladen



aha sagt noch wo du Wohnst ich rufe die bullen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DefenderX (4. Juli 2009)

Und ein weiterer  aufreger : http://www.clubmile-rhein-main.de/nachrichten_news0001.htm

Gruß
DefenderX


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Juli 2009)

Die sollen erstmal Alkohol und Zigaretten verbieten... ach nein, dann würde ja das "schwer erarbeitete" Feierabendbierchen für unsere Liebe Regierung und die dicke Havanna dabei wegfallen, geht ja mal garnicht!


----------



## Stress05 (4. Juli 2009)

Wie so ich finde das super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (4. Juli 2009)

Ich hatte ja heute schonmal einen Thread zu dem Thema aufgemacht bezüglich Internetsucht, darum schreibe ich den Beitrag nicht nochmal hier rein. Wen es interessiert kann gerne danach suchen.

Zum Thema : Gut ist, das sich die Politik damit beschäftigt. Inhalte aber einfach zu sperren grenzt eher an Zensur und würde wohl kaum helfen. Fakt ist einfach, das Online-Spiele, vor allem MMORPG´s ein hohes Suchtpotenzial bei Jugendlichen haben. Wer das leugnet muss Blind sein. 

Man darf nicht vergessen, das solange man nicht Volljährig ist "schutzbedürftig" ist und das heisst, das Jugendliche und Kinder vor allem vor Suchtfördernden Mitteln geschützt werden müssen. Bei Alkohol und Zigaretten klappt das ja halbwegs und die kontrollen wurden in den letzten 10 Jahren deutlich schärfer.
Die Problematik ist eher, das jeder Erwachsene weiss was ne Alkoholvergiftung ist und das Zigaretten gesundheitsschädlich sind.
Das MMORPG´s aber süchtig machen, weiss wohl nur ein Bruchteil der Erwachsenen (die Kinder im Alter zwischen 12 und 18 Jahren haben). Viele können allein mit dem Begriff noch nicht mal was anfangen. Die meisten Spiele sehen auf den ersten Blick harmlos aus (Age of Conan mal ausgenommen) und man traut diesen Spielen dieses Suchtpotenzial überhaupt nicht zu.

Von daher wären Pflichseminare für Eltern wesentlich hilfreicher. Seminare, wo Eltern etwas über Online-Spielwelten erfahren und was die gefahren sind. MMORPG´s sind sicher nicht Gesundheitsschädlich wie Alkohol und Zigaretten aber bei extremen Maße droht der soziale Abstieg, wo sich die Person dann nur noch in ihrer virtuellen Welt zurecht findet. Jugendliche haben noch das ganze Leben vor sich und sollten daher geschützt werden.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte es statt der Sperrung folgende Maßnahmen geben :

1. Aufklärungsseminare für Eltern
2. Aufklärungsunterricht für Schüler (Über Alkohol und Drogen wird man in der Schule ja auch aufgeklärt, warum net auch über virtuelle Welten?)
3. Einbeziehen der Betreiber, das diese bessere Kontrollen in die Spiele einbauen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Juli 2009)

> Bei Alkohol und Zigaretten klappt das ja halbwegs [...]



*HUST* *RÖCHEL*
Du musst in einem Paralelluniversum leben Oo


----------



## Night falls (4. Juli 2009)

> Wie so ich finde das super


Bei jedem deiner Posts brennts mir auf der Zunge, und jetzt frag ich einfach mal (obwohls in dem Post noch geht):
Bist du Immigrant/Legastheniker/Grundschulkind? Wenn nicht, rate ich dir wirklich, einen Rechtschreibkurs zu besuchen... Wenn sich das bei dir nicht bessert, könntest du später in der Jobwelt echte Probleme bekommen.

Zum Thema:
Eltern aufklären heißt die Devise, wie Stancer schon sagte.
WoW hat ja soweit ich weiß scho eine Kontrollfunktion eingebaut, wie das bei anderen mmo's aussieht, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## Stress05 (4. Juli 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Legastheniker



Ja bin ich außer das ich nur eine schreib schwäche habe mit lesen hab ich kein problem.


----------



## Greeki (4. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Die sollen erstmal Alkohol und Zigaretten verbieten... ach nein, dann würde ja das "schwer erarbeitete" Feierabendbierchen für unsere Liebe Regierung und die dicke Havanna dabei wegfallen, geht ja mal garnicht!



Hier gehts nicht um verbieten sondern darum ab wann ein Spiel gespielt werden darf, falls eine signifikante Zahl von Online Spielern wirklich süchtig ist (Wovon ich persönlich ausgehe) ist dies nicht einmal schlecht, denn auch Alkohol und Zigaretten sind erst ab einem gewissen Alter erhältlich.


----------



## neo1986 (4. Juli 2009)

Was die will is wayne was sie macht ist wichtig und machen tut sie nix......auserdem geibt es wichtigere sachen um die sie sich mal kümmer sollte.....Ich will nicht wissen wie viele Kinder/jugentliche an anderen drogen sterben oder deren folgen......

Und wenn sowas durchkommen würde, alkohol und zigaretten sind auch erst ab einem gewissen alter und sehr sehr sehr viele habe sie schon regelmässig konsumiert obwohl sie das noch nicht dürfen...


----------



## Stancer (4. Juli 2009)

Ja probiert....... d.h. aber noch lange nicht, das sie Süchtig sind. Klar gibt es auch genug Jugendliche, die sich jedes WE den Schädel webballern und bereits deutliche Anzeichen eines Alkoholproblems zeigen. Vom Rauchen ganz zu schweigen, da ist die Suchtquote noch größer. Alkoholsüchtig ist da vergleichsweise nur ein kleiner Teil.
Der Erwerb ist trotzdem für diese Gruppen verboten, nur ist ja klar wie die an das Zeug kommen. Da wird dann halt der große Bruder oder so gefragt....

Onlinespiele haben einen ähnlich hohen Suchtfaktor aber die kann man einfach so spielen und wie gesagt wissen die Eltern wohl noch nicht einmal, das MMORPG´s solch einen Suchtfaktor haben.

Aber ich sag mal, das sich in 10-15 Jahren das Problem selbst erledigt hat. Dann sind die heutigen MMORPG Spieler selber Eltern und wissen welche Gefahren dies bedeutet. Ich wette jeder normale MMORPG Spieler wird seine Kinder so erziehen, das sie sich nicht nur noch in der virtuellen Welt heimisch fühlen !


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Juli 2009)

Das man immer mehr Zeit im Internet verbringt, hat auch logische Gründe. Es verlagert sich doch immer mehr ins Internet.
Das fängt schon bei den kleinsten Dingen an: Hat man z.B. früher sich irgendwo hingesetzt seine Tages- oder Fussballzeitung gelesen, so knipst man heute eben den Computer an und liest im Internet was sich so in der Politik, Wirtschaft oder im Sport getan hat.
Alleine wenn ich schon bedenke was ich im Internet alles lese, da kommen schon einige Stunden zusammen.

Genau aus diesem Grund halte ich es für Blödsinn Sucht nur nach irgendwelchen Nutzungszeiten zu definieren.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Juli 2009)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das man immer mehr Zeit im Internet verbringt, hat auch logische Gründe. Es verlagert sich doch immer mehr ins Internet.
> Das fängt schon bei den kleinsten Dingen an: Hat man z.B. früher sich irgendwo hingesetzt seine Tages- oder Fussballzeitung gelesen, so knipst man heute eben den Computer an und liest im Internet was sich so in der Politik, Wirtschaft oder im Sport getan hat.
> Alleine wenn ich schon bedenke was ich im Internet alles lese, da kommen schon einige Stunden zusammen.
> 
> Genau aus diesem Grund halte ich es für Blödsinn Sucht nur nach irgendwelchen Nutzungszeiten zu definieren.



Guter Ansatzpunkt mit den Zeitungen, hatte ich noch garnicht drüber nachgedacht.


----------



## Stancer (5. Juli 2009)

Ja stimmt. Wenn ich dran denke wie ich damals in der Schule Referate über Politik vorbereiten musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Losgefahren, ab zur Bücherei und dann erstmal 10 Bücher ausgeliehen, die alle durchgearbeitet und dann alles aufgeschrieben.... Gott war das ne Arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (5. Juli 2009)

Sowas dürfen die garnicht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

......echt der größte schwachsin den ich gehört habe......


----------



## pampam (5. Juli 2009)

Sinnvoll ist, etwas gegen die Internetsucht zu machen. Aber solche Einschränkungen sind der falsche Weg.
Ohne Internet wäre ich bestimmt 90% weniger am PC. Das liegt daran, dass man über das Internet auch mit Freunden verbunden ist und, dass ich oft übers Internet Radio höre.


----------



## neo1986 (5. Juli 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Sinnvoll ist, etwas gegen die Internetsucht zu machen. Aber solche Einschränkungen sind der falsche Weg.
> Ohne Internet wäre ich bestimmt 90% weniger am PC. Das liegt daran, dass man über das Internet auch mit Freunden verbunden ist und, dass ich oft übers Internet Radio höre.


auserdem bekommen süchtige(/die die es könne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) sowiso irgentwo ihr internet her


----------



## Testare (5. Juli 2009)

Lt Nachrichten (Radio) der nächste Schenkelklopfer unserer Drogenbeauftragten Frau Betzinger:

WoW ab 18 wegen Sucht (nichts Neues) denn schliesslich seien die Spieler ja grösstenteils unter 18


An sich nichts gegen ab 18 - aber wenn ich bei mir Anfange (35) und in Gilde mich umsehe, wer so seine 10 Std/Tag immer on ist, so sind das eher wir um die 25-35 - und das trotz Job etc


----------



## David (6. Juli 2009)

Pwned by GG.


----------



## Doomsta (6. Juli 2009)

für kinder gut.
für erwachsene nicht.


----------



## Niranda (6. Juli 2009)

irgendwann gibts nen Verbot für Selbstmord... ^^


----------



## Davatar (6. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> irgendwann gibts nen Verbot für Selbstmord... ^^


Das ist ein sehr heikles Thema Niranda. Kurz angeschnitten: grundsätzlich ist es jedem Bürger frei gestattet zu wählen ob er leben will oder nicht. Jedoch wenn man bei einem Selbstmordversuch erwischt wird kann es u.U. sein, dass ein Gutachten ausgestellt wird und Dich als psychisch labil, bzw unzurechnungsfähig einstuft. Das bedeutet dann, dass Du nicht bei voller geistiger Kontrolle bist und Gefahr läufst, Dich selbst zu verletzen, was wiederum bedeutet, dass Vorsichtsmassnahmen getroffen werden, damit Du keinen Selbstmord begehen kannst. Lange und komplizierte Geschichte...mein Rat: am besten einfach gar nicht erst probieren und weiterleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (7. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das ist ein sehr heikles Thema Niranda. Kurz angeschnitten: grundsätzlich ist es jedem Bürger frei gestattet zu wählen ob er leben will oder nicht. Jedoch wenn man bei einem Selbstmordversuch erwischt wird kann es u.U. sein, dass ein Gutachten ausgestellt wird und Dich als psychisch labil, bzw unzurechnungsfähig einstuft. Das bedeutet dann, dass Du nicht bei voller geistiger Kontrolle bist und Gefahr läufst, Dich selbst zu verletzen, was wiederum bedeutet, dass Vorsichtsmassnahmen getroffen werden, damit Du keinen Selbstmord begehen kannst. Lange und komplizierte Geschichte...mein Rat: am besten einfach gar nicht erst probieren und weiterleben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich hoffe das war jetzt kein Schwank aus deiner Jugend.  *g*
Wer versucht sich selbst umzubringen sollte es auch schaffen - wer dieses schöne Leben absichtlich wegwirft ist einfach zu weich für die Welt.


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> ......... Kurz angeschnitten: grundsätzlich ist es jedem Bürger frei gestattet zu wählen ob er leben will oder nicht. ......



Die Stelle wäre mir dann doch neu! Seit wann sind wir hier bei "Wünsch dir was?". Abgesehen davon, dass Selbstmord keine Lösung, ja nichteinmal ne alternative darstellt, ist es doch verboten oder?

Von welchem Land reden wir jetzt schonwieder? Also in Deutschland dürftest du nichtmal Selbstmord begehen, wenn du an einer Maschine hängst und sie selbst abschalten willst weil du es nicht mehr erträgst. 

Frei nach dem Grundsatz: "Jedes Leben ist Schützenswert!"

Das hat natürlich seine Vor und Nachteile! 

Vorteil:
Manche Menschen haben manchmal eine Phase wo sie meinen sie müßtem das tun und erst später sehen, das es gut war, es nicht zu tun.

Nachteil:
Menschen die wirklich krank sind und vor Schmerzen kaum noch denken können.


----------



## Davatar (7. Juli 2009)

David schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das war jetzt kein Schwank aus deiner Jugend.  *g*
> Wer versucht sich selbst umzubringen sollte es auch schaffen - wer dieses schöne Leben absichtlich wegwirft ist einfach zu weich für die Welt.


Ach ne, ich lebe eigentlich ganz gern und Suizid geht gegen meine persönliche Lebensbetrachtungsweise (vor allem weil ichs extrem egoistisch find, aber das ist dann ein anderes Thema).



Scrätcher schrieb:


> Die Stelle wäre mir dann doch neu! Seit wann sind wir hier bei "Wünsch dir was?". Abgesehen davon, dass Selbstmord keine Lösung, ja nichteinmal ne alternative darstellt, ist es doch verboten oder?
> 
> Von welchem Land reden wir jetzt schonwieder? Also in Deutschland dürftest du nichtmal Selbstmord begehen, wenn du an einer Maschine hängst und sie selbst abschalten willst weil du es nicht mehr erträgst.
> 
> ...


Ich beziehe mich hier auf eine Diskussion die ich neulich im Radio gehört hab und da gings eben genau um dieses Thema und ob Dus glaubst oder nicht: grundsätzlich ist es jedes Menschen Recht, sich selbst zu richten. Aber wie gesagt, juristisch ist das recht kompliziert, weil Du ab dem Moment des Selbstmordversuches geistig unzurechnungsfähig wirst, obwohl Du Dir völlig im Klaren bist, dass Du gar nicht mehr leben willst. Das Ganze ist ein Teufelskreis. Aber ich wollte das Thema eigentlich nicht gross anschneiden hier, da es ja um Internetzugangsbegrenzungen geht und Selbstmord dann doch recht weit davon entfernt ist ^^ ...also hoffe ich zumindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ach ne, ich lebe eigentlich ganz gern und Suizid geht gegen meine persönliche Lebensbetrachtungsweise (vor allem weil ichs extrem egoistisch find, aber das ist dann ein anderes Thema).
> 
> Ich beziehe mich hier auf eine Diskussion die ich neulich im Radio gehört hab und da gings eben genau um dieses Thema und ob Dus glaubst oder nicht: grundsätzlich ist es jedes Menschen Recht, sich selbst zu richten. Aber wie gesagt, juristisch ist das recht kompliziert, weil Du ab dem Moment des Selbstmordversuches geistig unzurechnungsfähig wirst, obwohl Du Dir völlig im Klaren bist, dass Du gar nicht mehr leben willst. Das Ganze ist ein Teufelskreis. Aber ich wollte das Thema eigentlich nicht gross anschneiden hier, da es ja um Internetzugangsbegrenzungen geht und Selbstmord dann doch recht weit davon entfernt ist ^^ ...also hoffe ich zumindest
> 
> ...



hr hr hr! Ist es wirklich mein "Recht" das mir auch eingeräumt wird, wenn ich mit Beginn der Handlung als unzurechnungsfähig eingestuft werde? Also wird die Tat nie ohne Konsequenzen stattfinden. In meinen Augen ist es dann doch eher "verboten"!^^ Aber ich bin sowieso dafür, das es Grundsätzlich erstmal verboten ist! Und ja du hast Recht! Wir schweifen vom Thema ab!^^



Internetnutzung:

Inwiefern will man das überwachen? Wonach richtet sich die Internetnutzung? Und warum gibt es für Alkohol & Zigaretten kein "Limit" wo sie doch um einiges gefährlicher sind? 

Ich warte ja noch auf den Tag, wo die Regierung schlechtes Wetter verbietet!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanfgurke (7. Juli 2009)

Voll kewl, wie hier einen nahtlose Überleitung vom Internetverbot auf die Rechtmäßigkeit von Suizid möglich war ^^

Zum Topic: Ich würd da erstmal den Ball flach halten. Nur weil irgendein Politiker irgendwann mal irgendetwas fordert, heißt es noch lange nicht, dass es sich durchsetzt. Schon garnicht in den nächsten 10 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gerade, was so riesige Rundumschläge anbetrifft. Sperrung der Internets kommt ja mittlerweile schon dem Verbot von Alkohol- oder Tabakkonsum gleich.

Wo bei ich glaube in Asien gibts schon so etwas ähnliches. Da wird alle 2 Stunden oder so die Internetverbindung für 30 Minuten getrennt, um die Leute vom Sterben vorm PC abzuhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (7. Juli 2009)

Hanfgurke schrieb:


> Voll kewl, wie hier einen nahtlose Überleitung vom Internetverbot auf die Rechtmäßigkeit von Suizid möglich war ^^
> 
> Zum Topic:
> 
> ...



Das Kompliment kannst du gleich behalten! Du hast es graziös geschafft das "back to topic" wieder vom Internet aufs Sterben zu lenken!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (7. Juli 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> irgendwann gibts nen Verbot für Selbstmord... ^^



Eigentlich ist es ja verboten, z.B. wenn du vor einen Zug spingst behinderst du ja den ö.V., und müsstest theoretisch auch für die anschliessende Reinigung und die durch die restlichen entstehenden Kosten aufkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Genug des Offtopics: Man kann durch Gesetze z.B. das Wow-Spielen durch Jugendliche nicht einschränken. Die Einzigen die das wirklich einschränken können (sollten) sind die Eltern, und da liegt auch gerade das Problem. Ich habe auch lieber einen Jugendlichen der halt mitten in der Instanz die Gruppe verlässt weil er für heute genug gespielt hat oder ins Bett muss, als einer, dessen "Leben" nur besteht aus Spielen, Schlafen, Essen, Trinken, Schule und WC: Hierbei habe ich extra Leben in Anführungszeichen geschrieben, weil ich so einen Alltag nicht als lebenswürdig empfinde.

Mein Faziturch Gesetze kann man den Internet-/Fernseh-/Spiele-Konsum von Minderjährigen nicht richtig auf ein gesundes Mass einschränken, das muss bei den Eltern liegen. Und bei Erwachsenen schon gar nicht, die sollten intelligent genug sein können, um selber zu bestimmen wie grosser Medienkonsum gut für sie ist, und sind sonst einfach selber schuld.


----------



## Hotgoblin (7. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich imemr dies Experten Studien Dreck lese
könnte ich kotzen...

Einfach nur schwachsinn


----------



## Hanfgurke (7. Juli 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Das Kompliment kannst du gleich behalten! Du hast es graziös geschafft das "back to topic" wieder vom Internet aufs Sterben zu lenken!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh vielen Dank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich bin schon ein tierischer Heuchler nicht wahr?!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (7. Juli 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Wenn ich imemr dies _*"*Experten*"*_ Studien Dreck lese
> könnte ich kotzen...
> 
> Einfach nur schwachsinn



Stimme dir (fast) völlig, zu habe jedoch in diesem Thread noch keinen Link zu einer Aussage eines wirklichen Experten gesehen, nur irgendwelche "habe heute im Radio...gehört"-Aussagen, stimmt ja, eine Aussage eines Radiomoderators ist genauso glaubwürdig wie die eines Psychologen ^^



			
				www.mitmischen.de schrieb:
			
		

> "Wir ahnen viel und wissen wenig", so fasst Dr. Ralph Gassmann von der  Deutschen Hauptstelle für Suchtfragen den derzeitigen Wissensstand in  Bezug auf die Onlinesucht zusammen. Es müsse erstmal die Problematik  definiert werden, damit festgelegt werden könne, in welche Richtung  investiert werden soll. Die einhellige Meinung der Experten: Die  Forschung muss noch einiges tun - Studien gibt es in Deutschland bisher  zu wenig.


_Quelle: http://www.mitmischen.de/index.php/Informa...traege/id/19347_


----------

